# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Most Popular Russian Rock Bands?

## Joseph Kimbrell

I'm wondering what the most popular rock bands are in Russia (Russian rock bands). 
Can some of you give your opinions?  спасибо!

----------


## Hanna

Below, music tagged Rock and Russian, released 2012 and 2013 on the top music sharing site. Column with number to the left indicates how many are sharing...  
Classic Russian rock is Kino, Nautilus and Akvarium from 80s-90s. 
Zemfira is a popular and really good female rock singer.
Don't forget groups from Ukraine and Belarus - Lyapis Trubetskoy is a good rock group from Belarus.
That concludes my knowledge about Russian rock, over to the Russians...     
I see you are Norwegian, so please check out Lampada's thread about Vysotskij in this music forum. 
I'll post some videos of Vysotskij songs in Swedish - they are so cool and poetic! Probably ten times better in original language, with Vysotskij himself singing. Anyway, I was really inspired by those. I am not sure, but it wouldn't surprise me if there are Vysotskij covers in Norwegian too.

----------


## diogen_

На вкус и цвет фломастеры разные. Послушайте, например, “Бахыт-Компот”- “Бухгалтер Иванов”.    
Tastes differ. Check out Бахыт-Компот’s song  “Бухгалтер Иванов”.(“Bookkeeper Ivanov”). It’s all about traditional Russian rural life from alien’s perspective. Punk Rock Style. Some other most popular bands are listed in the article:  Лучшие российские рок-группы

----------


## Joseph Kimbrell

Большое спасибо!  I will look into these.  I myself just know of Alisa and DDT  ::

----------


## UhOhXplode

This band is already on Hanna's list but check out Би-2, Полковник (Col.) or Полковнику никто не пишет (Nobody writes to the Colonel). It's an awesome rock band from Minsk, Belarus.  ::     
Btw, Hanna's list looked so cool, I typed out the list to make it easier to copy-paste when doing searches on youtube and stuff.  ::   
Земфира - Жить в твоей голове  [2013] [Album] ---- Indie, rock, Russian, female vocalist
Контора Кука - ЧЕК  [2013] [Album] ---- Industrial, rock, avant garde, noise, post punk, Russian, Russian rock
Бадун - Танец  [2013] [Album] ---- Rock, Russian, 2010's
Би-2 - нечётный Воин 3  [2013] [Album] ---- Rock, Russian
Noize MC - Protivo Gunz  [2013] [Album] ---- Alternative, rock, hip hop, Russian, rap rock, alternative hip hop
Сергей Бабкин - Сергевна  [2013] [Album] ---- Rock, Russian, Ukraine
Проект "Welcome" - Свобода выбора  [2013] [Album] ---- Rock, ska, punk rock, Russian, Russian rock
Лемондэй - Фаворит  [2013] [Album] ---- Indie, rock, anti folk, Russian, minimal wave, lo fi
Glintshake - Evil  [2013] [EP] ---- Grunge, psychedelic, rock, Seattle, Russian
Animal ДжаZ - Фаза быстрого сна  [2013] [Album] ---- Alternative, rock, Russian
ГАФТ - Праздник  [2013] [Album] ---- Indie, rock, avant garde, indie rock, Russian, Russian rock, avant rock
Белки на акации - Дети других звёзд  [2013] [Album] ---- Funk, rock, Russian, Russian rock, disco pop
Sonic Death - First Blood  [2013] [Album] ---- Punk, rock, Russian, garage rock, lo fi, 2010's
Акuтаgava - Кино  [2013] [Album] ---- Rock, Russian, Russian rock
Ортодокс & Проект "Welcome" - Кое-что...  [2013] [Album] ---- Rock, ska, punk rock, Russian, Russian rock
Александр Чернецкий - Презентация диска "Разные Люди в Америке" в магазине "Дом Культуры"  (3.03.13)  [2013] [Live Album] ---- Rock, Russian, Russian rock
Слайд - В отражении  [2013] [Album] ---- Pop, rock, Russian
БLИКИ - Привыкай  [2012] [EP] ---- Rock, Russian
Leningrad - Рыба  [2012] [Album] ---- Rock, ska, Russian
Pompeya - Foursome  [2012] [Album] ---- Dance, indie, rock, disco, synth, Russian
Leningrad - С Нами Пох  [2012] [Album] ---- Alternative, rock, ska, Russian
Сплин - Обман зрения  [2012] [Album] ---- Grunge, rock, alternative rock, Russian, Russian rock, 
Леонид Фёдоров - Весна  [2012] [Album] ---- Experimental, rock, avant garde, Russian
Flёur - Пробуждение  [2012] [Album] ---- Alternative, folk, rock, ethereal, dream pop, Russian, Ukrainian, cardiowave
Reserve de Marche - The Last Twenty Years  [2012] [Album] ---- Progressive rock, rock, post rock, Russian
Axidance & Gattaca - Split  [2012] [Album] ---- Emo, neocrust, vegan, crust, Russian, Czech, rock, punk, hardcore, 2010's
Sound of Ground - Sky Colored Green  [2012] [Album] ---- Psychedelic, rock, stoner, Russian
Noize MC - Новый альбом  [2012] [Album] ---- Alternative, punk, rock, hip hop, Russian, 2010's
Various Artists - Sea  [2012] [Compilation] ---- Dance, electronic, pop, rock, Russian, Estonian, Ukrainian, freely available
Alai Oli - Колыбельные для рудбоя  [2012] [Album] ---- Reggae, rock, Russian
Various Artists - Beyond  [2012] [Compilation] ---- Alternative, dance, electronic, indie, pop, rock, Russian
Jenia Lubich (Женя Любич) - C'est La Vie  [2012] [Album] ---- Pop, rock, acoustic, Russian, singer-songwriter, 2010's
П.Т.В.П. - Ультиматум  [2012] [Album] ---- Punk, rock, Russian
Glintshake - Freaky Man  [2012] [EP] ---- Rock, Russian
Narkotiki - Разочарование Года  [2012] [Album] ---- Alternative, electronic, rock, hip hop, Russian, new rave
Король и Шут - TODD, Act 2, At the Edge  [2012] [Album] ---- Punk, rock, horror, Russian
Various Artists - Above  [2012] [Compilation] ---- Alternative, dance, electronic, indie, pop, rock, Russian
Leningrad - Оупен Эйр Зеленый театр 20.07.2012  [2012] [Live Album] ---- Rock, ska, Russian
Земфира - Последняя Сказка Риты  [2012] [Soundtrack] ---- Psychedelic, rock, Russian, soundtrack, score, ost

----------


## Lampada

*Би-2: "Полковнику никто не пишет", 2000*Большие города,
Пустые поезда,
Ни берега, ни дна
Всё начинать сначала.
Холодная война
И время, как вода,
Он не сошёл с ума,
Ты ничего не знала... 
Полковнику никто
Не пишет,
Полковника никто
Не ждёт... 
На линии огня
Пустые города,
В которых никогда
Ты раньше не бывала.
И рвутся поезда
На тонкие слова,
Он не сошёл с ума,
Ты ничего не знала... 
Полковнику никто
Не пишет,
Полковника никто
Не ждёт... 
Полковнику никто 
Не пишет,
Полковника никто
Не ждёт...
Полковнику никто
Не пишет,
Полковника никто
Не ждёт...

----------


## UhOhXplode

Yeah, it's not just the music, the lyrics are awesome too. Би-2 is a lot like the Arctic Monkeys because they use the words to paint pictures in your head. It's like art with words.

----------


## Eledhwen

...May be plus Soviet Analog Synthesizer — The Polivoks. ))

----------


## Joseph Kimbrell

Wow Uhohxplode, thats a great list!

----------


## it-ogo

Well, you shoud understand that "Russian Rock" is more ideological term than musical. You can find there many groups whose sound is very far from what is usually called "Rock" worldwide. 
On the other hand one of the most "rocky" in sound (IMO) and one of the most popular Russian groups is not mentioned above:  Aria Ария - Осколок льда - (2002) - YouTube Кипелов-Я Здесь - YouTube Ария Штиль пираты карибского моря - YouTube

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Большое спасибо! I will look into these. I myself just know of Alisa and DDT

 But they are among the best ones! The 2 most favourite bands of mine  ::

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Wow Uhohxplode, thats a great list!

 Thanks, but actually I just typed in Hanna's list but I'm all over Би-2 and another Russian band - if I could remember it. I'll post it when I do.   ::  Right now I wanna check out that Ария band!
Edit. I definitely like Ария!

----------


## Hanna

Once you figure out what you like, you should be able to find it on the Rutracker torrent site. Good luck!

----------

